# Landing net size???



## lswoody (Apr 19, 2014)

What hoop size and dept do I need for fish up to about 40#s plus??? Thanks!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 19, 2014)

A gaff! 


Anything over 20 lbs and we are usually at least lip gaffing


----------



## ccm (Apr 20, 2014)

Our net 22.5 inches wide x 29.5 inches long (hoop) has landed 50lb flatheads with ease. We have landed a 64lb flathead but it was almost to much for that net.


----------



## lswoody (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## stevesecotec02 (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a 30x26 and have landed catfish up to 55lbs. Just make sure you dont try to lift them by the handle hrab the hoop with both hands or you will bend the hell out of it.


----------

